# Bag worms in my Leland Cypress trees



## GLOBOTREE (Nov 30, 2005)

I have seen these bag worms on other lelands and then the tree turned brown. How can I get rid of them?
Thanks


----------



## Urban Forester (Nov 30, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> Keep a close eye on all of your plants because early awareness is the first and most important step in your Plant Health Care  program.
> Dan



Now your talking!!!! Looks good don't it!!!!


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, that is some good information. Thanks


----------

